# need advice: looking at a 2002 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L....



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm looking at a 2002 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L gasser (LT trim, ext cab for those who care). It has 160k on the clock. Comes with a 8ft Fisher MM plow ("used for his own driveway only").

I am a reasonably competent mechanic to do a basic inspection. But I want to hear from you Chevy guys exactly what to look for. What known issues should I watch out for? 

And, how long are those 6.0Ls lasting?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

VTDave;1261283 said:


> I'm looking at a 2002 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L gasser (LT trim, ext cab for those who care). It has 160k on the clock. Comes with a 8ft Fisher MM plow ("used for his own driveway only").
> 
> I am a reasonably competent mechanic to do a basic inspection. But I want to hear from you Chevy guys exactly what to look for. What known issues should I watch out for?
> 
> ...


6.0 is a great engine, many out there with over 200K on them. Exhaust mainafold bolts are a comon failure as is the reverse band in the trans. Heater blower resistor is another one. All in all I love my chevy, its a 05 with 118K on it and its been a plow truck and a work truck the whole time. Gam milage sucks but it was built to work. Plenty of power and torque. Window regulators can also fail at the worst time. Would I buy another one, for sure, next fall I will be looking to add another chevy to the fleet.

Mike


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well as you read the chevy post check the front frame area....


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Mike: thanks for the advice

Brianbrich: where does the front frame tend to rot/fail? By the motor mounts? Or further up where the plow frame attaches?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Brake Lines*



VTDave;1261304 said:


> Mike: thanks for the advice
> 
> Brianbrich: where does the front frame tend to rot/fail? By the motor mounts? Or further up where the plow frame attaches?


Check all the steel brake lines, they like to rot up on top of the frame... 6.0 is a pig on fuel
compared to my 2 D-max....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

6.0 is a piggy but lots of power. Check all the lines under the truck. The breaking issues are right behind the upper control arm mounts. Do a search lots of good reading. I got 183k on my 6.0 and still runs like a top


----------



## senob1 (Mar 7, 2011)

exhaust manifolds warp and break bolts (new from napa $75 gaskets and all) 4l80 trans is good but change fluid every spring and fall to prevent any issues, brake lines always go bad replace with Teflon coated and for get about it // and I get about 16mpg I think that is great for a truck that is that strong with 168K


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys - going to check it out on Wednesday. I'm assuming the exhaust manifold warping just causes a leak that you can detect under the hood, or exhaust smell coming thru the cabin vents?


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

VTdave,


I have 202,000 on my 02 2500HD 6.0,

Problems I have had include,
1) transfer case pump rub issue 2) encoder motor, this one was my fault after drving through deep water 3) exhaust manifold bolts 4) wheel barrings which went around 150-165K very easy to replace.

Problems to look for
1) frame cracks as mentioned above there is plenty of reading about this on plowsite.
2) transmission service record DO NOT go get a "transmission flush" if you buy this truck.
3) general service record of the truck.
4) was the truck taken to the car wash? the underside of my truck is quite clean non of my brake lines have rotted off after 9 years and counting. Reason: I go to the car wash at least once a week all winter long. 

Overall my 02 has been a great work truck that has paid for itself may times over. YMMV


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Big Lou, why do you say to NOT get a tranny flush? just curious because i got mine flushed when i bought my truck just to get everything fresh, i dont know how the previous owner operated the truck so i figured for 200 bucks it wouldn't be a bad idea at the time, this was last winter

thanks


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Check the rockers and cab corners for signs of rotting, it usually happens from the inside out, so you'll have to be thorough to check for it. Seems to happen mostly on the 99-02 extended cab NBS trucks, I notice that every one I see does not have front mud flaps, might be a coincidence though.

As mentioned, brakes lines rot out on these trucks like nobody's business. I wouldn't avoid it for this issue, but be aware that it is an issue and you may need to deal with it at some point. Front frame can crack right were the upper front wheel arms mount to the frame, see thread below for pics and detailed explanations of what to look for and how to prevent it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets

Do a search here for the exhaust manifold bolt issue. You'll find more details about it there.

My 2000 ecsb 6.0 LT has been a great truck. Pig on gas but I have never felt like it was underpowered. Been very reliable and I've treated it well in return.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

I have a 04 with 120,000 on it and I have only had to replace the alt. they have 2 different sizes and the bigger one dose not fit and I wanted more amps for my plow.the 6.0 is a BEAST. I put my truck in places god didn't intend goats to go and it has never faild me once.I agree with the car wash thing, I go after every storm I plow and wash mine and I have no rust at all. Mine is a club cab and when it comes time to replace it, i will try to buy the same year and make.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1262428 said:


> Big Lou, why do you say to NOT get a tranny flush? just curious because i got mine flushed when i bought my truck just to get everything fresh, i dont know how the previous owner operated the truck so i figured for 200 bucks it wouldn't be a bad idea at the time, this was last winter
> 
> thanks


Most flushes involve forcing fluid (backwords?) through the transmission this can dislodge debris and cause problems.

You should however do a fluid exchange,which involves removing a cooler line.

Lots of reading about how to do it in this forum


----------

